# Umbau Pflanzfilter



## sony30e (23. Nov. 2020)

Hallo,

möchte meinen Filterteich ca. 7x3x0.7m) nächstes Jahr umbauen. Hatte extra alle Pflanzen in Körben untergebracht damit ich besser sauber machen kann, doch die Pflanzen mikkern so vor sich hin. Jetzt würde ich gerne alles mit Kies aufschütten, und die Pflanzen direkt einsetzen. Da alles im Schwerkraft läuft und die Pumpe am Ende vom Filterteich liegen kommt meiner Meinung Dränagerohre unter dem Kies nicht in Frage oder. Es hängen zwei Pumpen a 22000 Liter dran. Schwimmteich hat ca 120.000 Liter. Es gibt ja auch noch Möglichkeiten wie Trennwände und im zick zack durchlaufen lassen oder doppelten Boden und die drei 100er KG Rohre unten einführen zum besseren säubern und Kies drauf. Dritte Variante nach NG Filtergraben seitlich Flachzone und mittig tief. Ich mach mir nur sorgen um das Sauber machen vom Kies. Vielleicht noch Sauerstoff von unten rein. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen damit. Danke schon mal Gruss Thomas   Pflanzteich  Einläufe in Pflanzteich 

Wenn noch mehr Bilder gewünscht sind dann schreibt einfach es sind von jedem Bauabschnitt welche da.


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Thomas!
Deinen Pflanzen fehlt CO2.
Wasser Pflanzen und Land Pflanzen brauchen für die Photosynthese CO2.
Lege eine Belüftung gleich vorne am Einlauf und alles wird gut.
Luft besteht aus CO2 und O2.


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Thomas,
Frag 10 Leute und du bekommst 20 Antworten.
Von daher empfehle ich dir als erstes jeden Vorschlag vorab zu prüfen und das einfachste als erstes zu probieren.

So und jetzt mein Vorschlag 

Setze die Pflanzen in  engere Abstände und so daß dein Wasser gezwungen wird sie stärker zu umspülen. Jetzt mit dem feinen Kies in den Körben kommt kaum ein Bestandteil für gutes Wachstum (ob nun CO2, Phosphat, Eisen, oder, oder) an die Wurzeln. Im übrigen nehmen Wasserpflanzen mit grün über Wasser, das CO2 meist über die Luft auf. Jedoch Pflanzen die nur Unterwasser wachsen, müssen ihr CO2 aus dem Wasser ziehen. 
Unterwasserpflanzen seh ich leider auch nicht, warum nicht???
Aber auch der Rest des Teiches sieht sehr steril und ziemlich neu aus?


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2020)

Ich kann beweisen was ich schreibe, schau dir diese Seerose an. Sie krabbelt förmlich aus dem Teich. 
Belüftung liegt vor der Rose und Stroemungspumpe liegt vor der Beluefterstange. 
Die Strömungspumpe lief dieses Jahr 24/7 durch, noch nie hat die Rose ihre Blätter über Wasser Niveau getrieben, gedüngt wurde nicht. Ich meine die rechte.  Die gleiche Seerose ein Jahr vorher 2019. Im diesem Jahr ist die Strömungspumpe nur Zeitweise am Tag gelaufen.
Die Rose ist seit 2008 im Teich.


----------



## sony30e (23. Nov. 2020)

Hallo,
danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Meine Belüftung




liegt im ersten IBC bei den Bürsten,



dann geht es in den zweiten mit Filtermatten



und dann in den Pflanzteich. Den feinen Kies habe ich erst dieses Jahr drin vorher hatte ich grobes Zeolith



wo die Planzen auch nicht wachsen wollten. Bei meinem vorherigen Teich sah das ganz anders aus da hatte ich aber keine Körbe.


----------



## sony30e (23. Nov. 2020)

Abstand der Pflanzkörbe kann ich änder, hatte ich mit Absicht so angelegt das ich noch zwischendurchlaufen kann. Steril ja, wollte aber eine klare Trennung vom Schwimmbereich und Pflanzen haben. Wasser ist sehr klar habe ohne Probleme über die gesamten 13m Sichtweite.


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Nachbar.

Ich würde erst einmal nichts gravierendes ändern und noch 1-2 Jahre abwarten. Die Pflanzen in den Körben müssen sich ja erst einmal an die bestehenden Gegebenheiten gewöhnen und Wurzel nach außen treiben, welche dann die Nährstoffe aus dem vorbeiströmenden Wasser aufnehmen. Die Abstände sind schon sehr groß und m Gegensatz zum Kies / Zeolith hat der feine Kies/Sand ja eine höhere Dichte bzw. weniger Durchlassfläche. Das Wasser sucht sich nun den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes und fließt natürlich gemütlich und leichter um die Körbe herum.
Den Hinweis mit der Belüftung finde ich ganz gut und würde vielleicht einfach eine Belüfterstange längs über die Bodeneinläufe legen. Ansonsten meine ich, ist Abwarten die bessere Devise, denn die Pflanzen brauchen Zeit um sich anzupassen.


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2020)

sony30e schrieb:


> Meine Belüftung
> liegt im ersten IBC bei den Bürsten,



An dieser Stelle ist die Belüftung kontra produktiv, denn im Bürsten Filter sollte es sehr ruhig zugehen um eine gute Sedimention zu bekommen.


----------



## sony30e (28. Nov. 2020)

Okay danke dachte mir Luft bei den Bürsten ist so ähnlich wie beim heli-x. Dann schau ich mal ob ich es am Einlauf beim filterteich setzten kann . Den feinen kies hatte ich durch das zeolith ersetzt weil ich dachte das es daran liegt da ich im alten teich nur feinen kies hatte und die Pflanzen wucherten. Teich ist übrigens 3 jahre alt. Was haltet ihr von einem doppelten Boden. Z.b. 100 er kg Rohre darauf plexiglas mit Löcher oder Schlitze dann groben Kiel drauf und immer kleiner werdend. Dann strömt das Wasser von unten rein zusätzlich kann man da auch die Luft integrieren. Und das säubern würde auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2020)

sony30e schrieb:


> Okay danke dachte mir Luft bei den Bürsten ist so ähnlich wie beim heli-x.



Zwischen Hel - x und Bürsten Filter besteht schon ein Unterschied.
Der Hel - x Filter wird immer belueftet, stagnierend schwache Belüftung, bewegt, starke Belüftung.
Beide Filter unterscheiden sich also in ihrer Betriebsamkeit. 
Was der eine braucht muss der andere nicht haben. 
Daher plediere ich auch für die unterschiedlichen Bio Filter weil jeder Filter andere Möglichkeiten hat um seine Biologie zum Vorzug zu bringen.
__ Hel-x, Bürsten, Riesler oder Pflanzen Filter haben immer eine im ihrem Sinne spezielle Aufgabe.
Der eine Filter arbeitet aneuroph der andere europh.
Hier bei gilt es die goldene Mitte zu finden


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2020)

Hallo.


sony30e schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einem doppelten Boden. Z.b. 100 er kg Rohre darauf plexiglas mit Löcher oder Schlitze dann groben Kiel drauf und immer kleiner werdend. Dann strömt das Wasser von unten rein zusätzlich kann man da auch die Luft integrieren. Und das säubern würde auch gut funktionieren.


Doppelte Böden sind wahrscheinlich eine ganz gute Idee, jedoch ist die Reinigung des selbigen dennoch ein Problem. Die darunterliegende Fläche ist sehr groß und man kommt von außen zur Reinigung nicht ran. Bodenabläufe unterhalb des Zwischenbodens, welche den sich ablagernden Schmutz abtransportieren könnten, sind wenig effektiv. Es wird sich unweigerlich Schmutz und Bakterienabrieb/-schlamm unter den Pfllanzen absetzen.

Das was Du hier grundsätzlich beschreibst, ist eigentlich nichts anderes als ein Kies-durchströmter Pflanzenfilter. Das kann man auch mit Drainagerohren gestalten, welche das Wasser über die Bodenfläche verteilen und es dann durch den Kies aufsteigen lassen. Das Konzept wird in vielen Teichen, auch von namhaften Teichbaufirmen so umgesetzt, jedoch ist die Meinung eines Teils der Teich-Community dazu eher negativ und auch teils arg gespalten. Als negativer Punkt wird hier immer wieder das Risiko bzw. die Gefahr von Brutstätten gefährlicher Keimbildung angeführt. Insbesondere bei Fischteichen. Dazu kommt, dass das Enfternen von übermäßigen Pflanzenbewuchs durch den Kies erheblich erschwert wird, weil die Wurzeln den Kies vollflächig umwandern und in das Wurzelwerk mit einbinden.

Ich selbst habe jedoch solch einen Aufbau und bin damit ganz zufrieden, was Wachstum und Wasseraufbereitung betrifft. Dennoch bin ich mir sehr wohl auch darüber bewusst, dass eine "Aufräumaktion" zu übermäßigen Pflanzenwuchs sehr aufwändig ist und sein wird. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit bereits ein Mal eine solche Kieszone auseinander genommen, was durchaus anstrengend und nervig war, habe es aber bei der Erneuerung wieder ähnlich gemacht.

Man muss diese Faktoren und Hintergründe für sich selbst ganz genau abwägen, ob man mit den zu erwartenden Konsequenzen leben kann. Ich kann es. Es gibt leider keine einfache Lösung für einen bepflanzten Teich ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen.


----------



## sony30e (29. Nov. 2020)

Okay danke bin nicht sicher ob der Druck beim Schwerkraftsystem ausreicht so dass aus dem Drainagerohr genug Wasser austreten kann bei gut 40 Kubikmeter Wasser die Stunde. Und bei dem doppelten Boden stelle ich es mir so vor dass ich mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe das Wasser einfach unterhalb der Kiesschicht abpumpen und zur Not mit Wasser von oben nachspülen kann.


----------



## sony30e (29. Nov. 2020)

Was oder bzw welche Größe an Kies schlagt ihr denn für Pflanzen vor.


----------



## sony30e (29. Nov. 2020)

Andere Idee ist noch Pflanzkörbe in Form von Kunststoffkisten aus dem Baumarkt zu durchlöchern und in eine Vorrichtung dicht an dicht zu hängen oder zu stellen mit Abstand zum Boden so das das Wasser gezwungen ist von unten durchzuströmen.


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2020)

Ich habe auch ein Schwerkraftsystem und es kommt dann bei den Drainagerohren auf die Menge und Länge an.

Es gibt auf dem Baumarkt sicherlich auch schon Kisten, welche ein Gitter unten haben. Alternativ und je nach Größe und nötigem Materialbedarf gibt es auch fertige Gitter zu kaufen. Vielleich bekommst Du auch irgendwo diese flacheren Brotkörbe gebraucht.


----------



## PeBo (29. Nov. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Das kann man auch mit Drainagerohren gestalten, welche das Wasser über die Bodenfläche verteilen und es dann durch den Kies aufsteigen lassen.


Hallo Zacky, genau so habe ich meinen Bachlauf damals errichtet, ohne davon zu wissen, dass es bereits so etwas gibt.
Die Problematik mit den Steinen, die nachher rundum vom Wurzelwerk eingefasst sind, und sich schwer entfernen lassen, kenne ich genau. Deshalb habe ich irgendwann die ganzen Steine entfernt, in dem ich mir den Weg mit dem Messer frei geschnitten habe. Das Wurzelweg als solches habe ich dabei an Ort und Stelle gelassen. Jetzt ist es tatsächlich so, dass die Steine entfernt sind und die Wurzeln sich komplett gegenseitig halten. Mein Bachlauf ist allerdings auch nur circa 40 cm tief, und darunter ist ja auch noch das Dränagerohr. An beiden Endstellen des Bachlaufs, habe ich die Pflanzen komplett entfernt, so dass sich das Wasser den Weg durch das Dränage Rohr oder auch oberflächlich Bahnen kann. In den meisten Fällen wird es sich wahrscheinlich aufteilen. Der Bachlauf ist hinter meinen Mehrkammerfilter geschaltet und das Wachstum ist dort einfach phänomenal! Pflanzen, die am Teichrand vor sich hin kümmern, wachsen dort in erstaunliche Höhe und strotzen vor Gesundheit.

Gruß Peter


----------



## sony30e (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo, hatte ganz vergessen das ich euch das Ergebnis zeigen wollte. Habe mich jetzt dafür entschlossen alles durch 100 kg Rohre zu schicken. Diese habe ich dann mit ca 50 mm Löchern versehen. So habe ich die Möglichkeit vorne und hinten eine Kiste hochzuheben und bei Bedarf einmal unten durch zu spülen und auszusaugen. Für meine tauch UVC hatte ich mir jetzt auch eine neue Kiste gebaut und direkt vor die Rohrpumpe gesetzt. Gruß Thomas


----------

